

Reinventing news on the web. - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/08/06/reinventing-news-on-the-web/

======
shafqat
As I commented on the article itself, we're doing something very similar at
NewsCred. On all the NewsCred topic pages, we have a pane devoted to Twitter
buzz on the topic, using the Summize API. Its gotten a lot of good feedback.
As an example, here is the page for the Tropical Storm Edourdo, and you can
see people twittering their real-time experiences on our topic pages:
<http://www.newscred.com/tropical-storm-edouard>

